# Simple-Shot .030" Latex



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A confession: This is the first time I've ever used sheet .030" latex. I've used the material before but it's always been in the form of pre-made bands and I've had a love/hate relationship with it. If it's doubled I find it to be overkill in both terms of draw weight and handslap and in the usual tapered cuts it doesn't last long enough. Therefore I've never ordered any for myself instead opting for the (marginally) cheaper Theraband or for Chinese tubes.

Well, a couple of weeks ago I made the mistake of banding up my wife's slingshot with a set of .030" latex bands. After shooting them she said she couldn't go back to TBG. What can I say, she has refined taste 

So I ordered up 5' of the good stuff from Simple-Shot. It arrived very promptly and packaged in an ingenious air-tight sealed plastic wrap. It looked and smelled very fresh and I was impressed right from the start.

I cut a few sets of bands for Jodi to use at the tournament but she hasn't sampled them yet. Something about being busy with her teaching job and the end of the year. Whatever.

Then I cut a set of 7/8" straight-taperes for myself. I'm really digging them!! They're super-smooth to draw and well matched to my prefered 7/16" steel ammo. I have them at about 6.75" active length for my 31" draw, so I'm not stretching them like crazy which I hope will help longevity along with the non-tapering.

I shot these over my smartphone chrony and was impressed with the results. Not only did they shoot 190fps (same as doubled 7/8" TBB bands) but they did it over and over again. 190 or 191 fps for six shots in a row. I think this kind of consistency will also be good for accuracy and I couldn't produce such reliable results with any of my other usual setups. I kept going over and really looking at the phone to make sure the shot count had changed!

I may be hooked. I did some really great shooting with these bands and the cut is really efficient for the power it produces. If I can get 600-700 shots out of a set then it seems like it's all good :thumbsup:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the review MJ, I just got some .030" from simpleshot for the b-day and wasn't sure what size I wanted to cut it too, this helps me greatly. Have a great day!!


----------

